# Sailing for the Memory of our lost comrades



## mpozzo

Could anybody help me with this? I'd like to add latin version in a personal flag.

Alguien me podría ayudar con esta frase? Me gustaría agregar la versión en Latin en una bandera personal.

C'è qualcuno che possa aiutaremi con questa frase? mi piacerei mettere la versione latina di questa frase in una bandiera.

Thanks in advance,
Gracias anticipadas,
Grazie,
Marcelo


----------



## Scholiast

salvete!
_
navigamus amissorum in memoriam commilitonum_

would translate the sense, but is obviously uncharacteristically (for Latin) cumbersome. Do you need the "Sailing" bit? If the motto is for a flag on a sailing boat, it would be obvious, so leave out _navigamus_.

_perditorum_ would be a possible alternative to _amissorum_, but carries some undesirable nuances.

For something short and punchy, you could confine yourself to _meminerimus_ - "We shall remember [them]".


----------



## mpozzo

Scholiast said:


> salvete!
> _
> navigamus amissorum in memoriam commilitonum_
> 
> would translate the sense, but is obviously uncharacteristically (for Latin) cumbersome. Do you need the "Sailing" bit? If the motto is for a flag on a sailing boat, it would be obvious, so leave out _navigamus_.
> 
> _perditorum_ would be a possible alternative to _amissorum_, but carries some undesirable nuances.
> 
> For something short and punchy, you could confine yourself to _meminerimus_ - "We shall remember [them]".




Yes, the flag will deck my sailing boat out. The flag will have a coat of arms complemented with this latin sentence. Then, could it be just only "in memoriam"? Capital letters in latin are allowed?


----------



## Scholiast

salve, Marcelo

IN MEMORIAM would be, in the context you describe, just fine (but so would MEMINERIMVS) - and if I have understood the circumstances correctly, appropriate.

I am sorry to gather from this that you have lost sailing friends: growing up with Arthur Ransome's _Swallows and Amazons_ I too learned to sail myself in my childhood, but have had sadly few opportunities to take it further.

Good luck.


----------



## Ricardinho

I'm not advanced enough in Latin to be sure that this makes sense, but how about:

UT COMITES AMISSOS NUMQUAM OBLIVISCAMUR


----------



## XiaoRoel

No veo la razón del *ut*. _Numquam comites amissos obliuiscamur_ creo que es suficiente, puede considerarse un subjuntivo yusivo u optativo, valores que ya están en el modo subjuntivo latino.


----------



## Ricardinho

XiaoRoel said:


> No veo la razón del *ut*. _Numquam comites amissos obliuiscamur_ creo que es suficiente, puede considerarse un subjuntivo yusivo u optativo, valores que ya están en el modo subjuntivo latino.



I was attempting to make it more of a purpose clause than a jussive subjunctive.  This may not exactly be a purpose clause but my intent was to make it say what in English would be "so that we never forget", instead of "let us never forget".    Of course it's possible that not only was the "ut" unnecessary, but just plain wrong.


----------



## Scholiast

salve

In response to Ricardinho's #7, two points here.

First, classical Latin will never allow_ ut...numquam..._ in a negative purpose clause. It would have to be _ne...umquam_ - "lest...ever..."

Happily, this is one of the few contexts in modern English where "lest" is still current, "lest we forget..."
_
ne umquam obliviscamur..._ therefore is perfectly good Latin.

But secondly, both _oblivisci_ and _meminisse_ require genitives - "to be forgetful/mindful OF... [something or someone]" is the usual idiom.

If therefore you insist,
_
ne comitum umquam obliviscamur amissorum _would be fine - but as I said (#4), for the purposes of the original inquiry, this is all redundant.


----------

